# Snake oil or real deal?????



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

I need your input 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ladies and Gentlemen of the board. I need your input into what I feel is a "snake oil" product on the market place.
I will provide the link and you please feel free to render your opinions on this issue. Any cycling coach please offer up your opinions after you view the link. I am not in any way selling this product, nor do I have any financial interest in it whatsoever.

http://cyclo-club.com/globus-review.html


----------

